# Callaway GTO in the 1/4



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

So far, my best has been 12.45 @ 112. What are some other quarter mile times for "stock" GTO's.

My Callaway GTO has had the full LS6 conversion. As soon as they come out with the cosmetic upgrades it's going back!


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

So that's cam and heads only? Did you change out anything on the exhaust at all?


----------



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

The car has a full LS6 conversion including a Corsa cat back system. The car still maintains its factory warranty and fed emissions through GM. Contact Callaway Cars for more details.


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

1COOLPC said:


> So that's cam and heads only? Did you change out anything on the exhaust at all?


Who'd want to? The stock exhaust is SWEET!


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

Scissors said:


> Who'd want to? The stock exhaust is SWEET!


 Just for power, seems people are making more HP with the 3" single Corsa exhaust. I undestand it also sounds very good. Contrary to early belief the OEM GTO exhaust is a bit restrictive in parts and power can be found in the aftermarket. I'm going to go with full length headers, random tech cats and undecided on which exhaust system to go with. One thing is for sure, I'm keeping all my exits on one side like stock because it's unique on a V8 dual exhaust.

Funniest thing is when F-Body lovers rip on the GTO for not having a dual exhaust. Then I can post a picture showing the true dual of the GTO and the single exhaust of the F-Body. Just because it exits on two sides or one means nothing.


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

My current Callaway Catalog lists both Headers (part# 208.91.4950) and Cat-back (Pt # 208.90.4800) for the GTO, pricing, TBA...


----------

